# What a fair price to pay for plants?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

but I think I want to buy mulitiples and start planting more of my 5 gallons plus the heavily planted 20 long. I am having a hard deciding who to buy from and how much.

What about these Dr Fosters Plant packs:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=768

There's these but he does keep the plants with other fish:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants&1372180205

It was suggested I buy these and I think they are definitely good bets:
it's just from who. I kind of just want to get it done. I have a small space of time coming up to set up new tanks.

As for plants here are some to consider:
Java Fern (low light, medium grower)
Java Moss (low light, fast growing)
Anubias (low light, medium grower)
Common Crypts (low-med. light, medium grower)
Anacharis (low light, extremely fast growing)
Hornwort (low light, fast growing)
Moneywort (low light, med-fast growth)
Pennywort (medium light, med-fast growth)
Water Sprite (low light, fast growth)
Water wisteria (low light, fast growth)

So of these plants I highly suggest floating water sprite for any Betta's, especially a sorority since they will spend lots of time up at the top, it breaks up their views of each other and helps block when chasing begins. They also sleep in it.

Hornwort and Anacharis are sometimes finicky but both can be floated or planted. Anacharis is generally a cold water plant but can be acclimated to higher temps like 80*. Grows like a weed too.

So for amounts of plants, I would suggest getting plenty that will grow tall like Anacharis, Hornwort, Water wisteria and water sprite. And then put some Java Ferns and Anubias between them so you're blocking most area's for the girls. You might also be able to get away with Amazon swords which are great for sororites because the leaves get so big and they grow tall. And with an NPT they should do just fine because they are heavy root feeders.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Live Aquarium Plants


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks! Russell to the rescue again. I did sign up for the forum you sent me to. I want to get my 20 long set up pretty fast. I will look at trading and other options when I at least get that going.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There are some pretty good plant packages being offered for sale on that forum right now. Check the classifieds here, too.

On the other forum, you can do a WTB post and may get some good offers. I wanted some Red Root Floaters and got them for just the cost of shipping.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> There are some pretty good plant packages being offered for sale on that forum right now. Check the classifieds here, too.
> 
> On the other forum, you can do a WTB post and may get some good offers. I wanted some Red Root Floaters and got them for just the cost of shipping.


Who has red root floaters I've been checking all the planted forum for sale sections? They are either sold out or shipping is too high to justify me buying the plant.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

These were on The Planted Tank. I did a WTB (Wanted to Buy) and in less than two hours had several people offer them to me for the cost of shipping ($6.00). 

If you can wait, after I get my 20 long up and running, I can send you some because now I'm overrun. Am already sending some to another member and I know there will be a ton.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> These were on The Planted Tank. I did a WTB (Wanted to Buy) and in less than two hours had several people offer them to me for the cost of shipping ($6.00).
> 
> If you can wait, after I get my 20 long up and running, I can send you some because now I'm overrun. Am already sending some to another member and I know there will be a ton.


I'll let you know if I don't find any. How much did that person give you? Cups worth? 

Sorry to thread jack try aquarium plants.com


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

'Bout a half-cup.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I also recommend Green Temple (Hygrophilia corymbosa), grows pretty fast after it gets established the plants get big and it's easy to just snip and replant when it gets tall. The girls love it and lay on it a lot. It is also a very big nitrate sucker upper. It's probably my favorite plant in my sorority right now because the leaves are so big and pretty.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

We have been trading and getting plants from the planted tank for free or the cost of shipping in ROAKS or just by the kindness of the members, I have ordered some specific rare plants off of members as well, I am liking that forum better that the plant sites, better selection and better prices and they tend to throw in a lot of extras


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Stone

I paid $25 (including shipping) for what I thought would be 10 or so Dwarf Sags. Got closer to 50. Poor Si can barely swim in his 5 gallon where they are resting until I get the 20 long....I hope next week.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Sooner or later I might do some sort of contest or a ROAK or something on this site, for some plants at a low cost or just shipping, but then again who knows


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

peachii said:


> I also recommend Green Temple (Hygrophilia corymbosa), grows pretty fast after it gets established the plants get big and it's easy to just snip and replant when it gets tall. The girls love it and lay on it a lot. It is also a very big nitrate sucker upper. It's probably my favorite plant in my sorority right now because the leaves are so big and pretty.


I agree. I have them in my 5 gallon and once they got used to my tank they are growing more and more each day. I love how they look


----------

